# Old School Cylon Centurian



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Forgive me if this has already been discussed but does any body know if Moebius plans to produce a kit of the old style Cylon Centurion from the SyFy version of BSG?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I could go for razor Centurions! The conversions are endless, Caprican snipers,infantry etc... and even U-87:thumbsup:


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

I hope so! Would definitely buy Razor/Caprica Cylons if Moebius produced such kits. Also would like to see the Caprica and Blood & Chrome Vipers too.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Call me crazy,but I still like the original series Cylons better. I thought that's what you meant in the thread title. I hope moebius does the original Cylons with CHROME parts!:thumbsup:


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

Moonman27 said:


> Call me crazy,but I still like the original series Cylons better. I thought that's what you meant in the thread title. I hope moebius does the original Cylons with CHROME parts!:thumbsup:



Yeah I like them too but they were guys in suits like chrome storm troopers... I like the ones from the new series better they look more mechanical.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I prefer the original series suits too. I actually can't stand the new show at all. Not that the original was that good either.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Put me down for an TOS Centurian. While we are talking Cylon a good old IL series perhaps as well. Man Jonathan Harris still stole the show as the voice of Lucifer!

I like the new Centurians cause I like evil bots. I however cannot stand bad CGI and almost always had to cringe when they were on screen.

Max Bryant


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I like both the original _and_ "Nu" designs of the Cylon Centurions. My preference for a kit would be the _Razor_ version of the original design (like in the image Rfluhr posted) for the simple reason that it doesn't look like an overweight stuntperson in a suit. While I'm at it, I'd also love to see a kit of the _Razor_ version of the original Cylon Raider.

That said, not knowing the details of Moebius' licensing arrangements to produce kits from either series, if they were to produce a figure kit of the original series Cylon Centurion I'd guess it would be faithful to the costumes rather than to any CG interpretations.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

I produce an old school Cylon in 1/6 scale. It is a resin kit, sculpted by Mike Baldwin. Build up below by 3Demonic. It was also featured in Kitbuilders years ago. $95 + shipping, PM if interested in one.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

You can see more pics of his build up of the kit here:

http://www.3demonic.com/template cylon.htm


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Another vote for the original.

However, I do believe the new version looks more "realistic". As in how robots really do and will look.

The newer version also looks more menacing, coldblooded and definitely non human.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

ALthough I preferred the new series over the old, I liked the look of the old cylons better. The "new" retro cylons in TNS were great!










Some cool pics here:

http://darthmojo.wordpress.com/2008/05/12/bsg-vfx-anatomy-of-a-cylon/


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Weren't the original series Cylons supposed to be some kind of reptiloids encased in armor? Or have they always been robots?


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

frankenstyrene said:


> Weren't the original series Cylons supposed to be some kind of reptiloids encased in armor? Or have they always been robots?


If I remember correctly the original series Centurions were robots but the Cylons were some kind of reptilians. I mean the Imperious Leader was reptilian I think he was the only Cylon that we ever saw. As I said I could be mistaken though.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

frankenstyrene said:


> Weren't the original series Cylons supposed to be some kind of reptiloids encased in armor? Or have they always been robots?


According to BattlestarWiki, in the original series, "Centurions are constructed using highly advanced robotics..." So the Cylon Centurions are essentially robotic automatons, while the Cylons who originally created them were a reptilian race.


----------



## Bishop37 (Mar 13, 2008)

They were intended to be reptilian cyborgs but the network censor objected to this on the grounds that you could only kill so many live beings in an hour show. However, they didn't have any objections to killing robots!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd never heard that before, but it sounds like my theory on why GL used all the robot warriors in Star Wars episodes 1 through 3.


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Many years ago when I lived in LA, I and a few friends saw the premier of Alien in Westwood. One of our friends brought John Colocos (Baltar TOS BSG). He laughed through the whole movie and hit on my wife. "Still playing with toys, Adama?"


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RFluhr said:


> If I remember correctly the original series Centurions were robots but the Cylons were some kind of reptilians. I mean the Imperious Leader was reptilian I think he was the only Cylon that we ever saw. As I said I could be mistaken though.


They actually say in 'Saga of a Star World' that the Cylons were indeed a organic race, but that they built robots that rose up against them.......
Just as depicted in the new series, but obviously got rid of the 'alien' portion and had us/humans create the robots that rose up against us.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

chasd25 said:


> ALthough I preferred the new series over the old, I liked the look of the old cylons better. The "new" retro cylons in TNS were great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of the retro centurions, but perhaps the 'Classic' centurion is the way to go as it fleshes out a TOS model line up.

Modelers can always take the 'armor' parts of the original skipping the black leotard worn by the actor and create more 'robot' like guts and overlay the armor parts again.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

btbrush said:


> Many years ago when I lived in LA, I and a few friends saw the premier of Alien in Westwood. One of our friends brought John Colocos (Baltar TOS BSG). He laughed through the whole movie and hit on my wife. "Still playing with toys, Adama?"


Hah! Guy sounds like a hoot!:drunk:

On the Cylon question, I'd like to see BOTH versions of the old Cylon kited. The robot and "guy in robot suit" versions. I would buy multiples if they were made in 1/8th scale .


----------

